# Does anyone know what shingle this is?



## qejustin (May 13, 2010)

Does anyone know what type of shingle this is? It is for an insurance claim. Neither myself, the adjuster, or the local supply house know what it is. We are not trying to match it but cant figure out a price or xactimate code. It appears to be a 3-tab that has been split and scalloped. Its the same thickness as a 3-tab and its not a slateline. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Probably the Certainteed Haterras shingle with a 40 year warranty, even though it is only a 235# per square shingle with 6 tapered tabs.

http://www.certainteed.com/resources/HatterasBroch.pdf

Ed


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

Is that two shingles side by side or one shingle? 6 tabs??? That throws out the possibility for Hearthsteadt (which was my first guess) or Hatteras. Hatteras are oversided in height and have four tabs. Hearthsteadt are 12in by 36in with four tabs with eye lines that widen towards the bottom. Those eye lines look to be about the same width from top to bottom?

The tar and dark shadow lines makes me think it's a Certainteed shingle made prior to 2003.

Send the shingle to Itel and let them tell you what it is. If your in one of the three matching states have the adjuster do it and have his carrier pay for it.

If that shingle is as wide as it looks you better get a huge box! Actually I think they allow you to roll the shingles up.


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ed, Here's the data link to the Hatteras, Note the diagram with the four tabs...

http://www.certainteed.com/resources/RPG_Hatteras-TDS.pdf

Taller than English shingles with a double tar strip. They've carried one of the highest wind warranties for any standard weight tabbed shingles.

A couple years ago put them on an addition and tied them into existing Hearthseadt shingles which were no longer available at the time. Were we ran off the original shingles we had to run them low. On the dormer side we ran them normal to accent the shadow line. It was a 12/12 3 stories on the back...


----------



## Michael222222 (Apr 17, 2013)

*Country Mansion?*

Might be a GAF Country Mansion or Country Mansion II. http://www.gaf.com/Roofing/Residential/Products/Shingles/Designer/Country_Mansion/Features


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2013)

*Sales Rep*

Call a sales rep at ABC Supply company they are great for helping you can just ask them if you can email the picture. They have no problem helping people out.

Check out our site they have even given us a Customer Appreciation Award I have pictured on our page. They have helped us a lot more than we've helped them I feel.

http://www.rsg-roofing.com


----------

